
Young people can't remember how much more wildlife there used to be - mana99
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2226898-young-people-cant-remember-how-much-more-wildlife-there-used-to-be/
======
ReptileMan
Half of young people probably don't know milky way exist and can be seen due
to light pollution. With urbanization knowledge about life outside of cities
declines.

~~~
sixbrx
This loss is particularly bad to me because I don't know if there is anything
else that can trigger so much wonder. I grew up in an area where science
wasn't much known or very well respected, and even controversial. But seeing
the Milky Way away from the city as a child had an effect on me, like letting
me know in a peaceful way that there must be way more to reality than I was
being told. Really sad that it's becoming harder for so many to experience
that, they may never know what they missed.

~~~
nemosaltat
>When the Northridge earthquake knocked out power in Los Angeles in 1994,
numerous calls came into emergency centers and even the Griffith Observatory
from people who had poured into the streets in the predawn hours. They had
looked into the dark sky to see what some anxiously described as a “giant
silvery cloud” over the shaken city.

>Not to worry, they were assured. It was merely the Milky Way, the vast galaxy
that humans once knew so well — until the glare from electric light
effectively erased most traces of it from urban and near-urban skies.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/31/business/31essay.html](https://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/31/business/31essay.html)

------
singularity2001
What is the name of the book about shifting baselines? How 500 years ago you
could throw a stone into the ocean anywhere and hit a fish?

"Paradise Lost"?

Edit: Found it: [https://www.amazon.com/Paradise-Found-Nature-America-
Discove...](https://www.amazon.com/Paradise-Found-Nature-America-
Discovery/dp/0226583414)

------
raxxorrax
Insects too of course.

I think pointing to modern agriculture is a pretty safe bet. You shouldn't
just make farmers responsible. They have little choice because pressure from
consumers comes directly back to them through retail and processors. Large
scale producers have little choice. Those want to minimize the amount of
suppliers anyway.

------
onreact
Kids do not even spend time outside these days as it's "too dangerous". You
could get run over or abducted by a pedophile.

Obesity and screen related issues like depression and anxiety run rampant. Do
your kids a favor: take away their smartphones.

